# What The???



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_Tell 'em you saw it here first!_










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Doug,

Looks like you were able to obtain a "spy shot" of my new party barge.

I haven't even picked it up yet.

Maybe thats you with the hat and momma on the parasail!

My new MH sure beats a booze cruise. No sea sickness. LOL


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Livin' Large...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I especially like the swing chair of the bow!!! Oh Kathy ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I especially like the swing chair of the bow!!! Oh Kathy ....


I'd like to add that to my Outback.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fully loaded, i wonder if they are over the GVWR?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I especially like the swing chair of the bow!!! Oh Kathy ....


I thought that was the lift chair to the top!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was thinking of upgrading my motorhome to one of these...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What the ???? is right!

Now I know what she does in her spare time!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL!









Took a second... But there she is!
BTW, I think the contraption on the front is a catapult. The 'riders' are about to go flying _Up, Up and Away!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> What the ???? is right!
> 
> Now I know what she does in her spare time!


Hey Mae Jae! how Kum you izn't steell een the photeegraf wif me? did sumwun fotoshoppe yue owt? Wuznt that thu funest familee reyunion evr we did hav? I em soe glad wee iz identikal kuzins! (eyed rekonize ant lesters leg hangeeng owt ennyware! )


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like someone really has outdone the mods!







Maybe a leftover from the Mad Max movies?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a burning man contraption.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I was thinking of upgrading my motorhome to one of these...


Someone has been to toooooo many Star Wars conventions.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was thinking of upgrading my motorhome to one of these...


Someone has been to toooooo many Star Wars conventions.








[/quote]

Oregon camper- If you look real close you can see a Jawa hitching a ride...ooteenie!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> What the ???? is right!
> 
> Now I know what she does in her spare time!


Now that is funny!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

What's funnier than that, I was at Holman today picking up the new 310BHS and there was a loft in the bay beside mine getting worked on....the owner forgot to lower the loft like an antenna and drove off. I wish I had my camera because it looked a hole lot different with the loft part from the top missing (which was shoved in the toy hauler area, smashed). The tech and I had a good laugh about it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dub said:


> What's funnier than that, I was at Holman today picking up the new 310BHS and there was a loft in the bay beside mine getting worked on....the owner forgot to lower the loft like an antenna and drove off. I wish I had my camera because it looked a hole lot different with the loft part from the top missing (which was shoved in the toy hauler area, smashed). The tech and I had a good laugh about it.


OUCH!!!









I can understand forgetting to lower your TV antenna, as it's not all that visible - or at least noticeable - from outside. But how could you break camp (no pun intended) and hitch up without noticing that the loft was up?!?!

Maybe he was in a hurry to get away from the Gornicke's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> _Tell 'em you saw it here first!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Now listen to ma story 'bout a man named Jed,
poor mountaineer barely kept his family fed.
Then one day he was shootin' at a '****,
up from the ground come a bubblin' crude.

Now all we needs to find is the Cment pond!


----------

